# Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI



## BautznerSnef (16. Januar 2009)

*Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Hallo,

ich benötige einen neuen Chipsatzkühler der nicht höher ist als 15 mm, meiner ist sehr laut, lauter als alle anderen Lüfter im Case. Würde der Xilence Chipsatz-Kühler aktiv/flat auf meinen Mainboard passen? 

danke im voraus



mfg Senf


----------



## doceddy (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Wenn du mehr investieren kannst / willst, würde ich an deiner Stelle diesen hier nehmen:
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle Chip-Kühler » Thermalright HR-05 SLI-IFX Chipset-Cooler
Er ist so gebaut, dass genug Platz für Graka bleibt und du kannst ihn auf späteren Mobos weiterverwenden.


----------



## computertod (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

nein, denn bei dem denn du dir ausgesucht hast steht folgendes:


> Abmessungen Lüfter: 40 x 40 x 10 mm
> Kühlkörper: 40 x 56 x 11,5 mm


 das währen zusammen 21,5mm


----------



## nDivia (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*



computertod schrieb:


> das währen zusammen 21,5mm


Nein, denn der Clou bei dem "SLI-Lüfter" is ja grad, dass bei dem nur die Höhe der Bodenplatte ausschlaggebend is, weil der eigentliche Kühlkörper abgewinkelt wegsteht.


----------



## Shibi (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Ich verwende einen Zalmankühler auf meinem A8N-E. Im Grunde genommen ist da das Problem das gleiche. Ich hab den Zalmankühler einfach mit einer Säge zurechtgesägt, damit er passt, die Kühlleistung reicht trotzdem.

Wobei der IFX 05 SLI deutlich eleganter ist.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fabian (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

vielleicht passt der xigmatek porter,bin aber nicht sicher.
Mit dem Thermalright biste auf der sicheren seite
Der xilence wird alles andere als leise sein


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Hallo,

ich finde aber das der Xilence Kühler leiser ist als meiner, der hat 6500 upm. Der Xilence hat 4000 upm, das kann ja eigentlich bloss besser sein. Schade bloß, das der nicht passt. Der Thermalright HR-05 SLI-IFX ist ehrlich gesagt nicht der schönste , sind es die 20€ auch wert ausgegeben zu werden?
Oder gibt es noch andere alternativen?
Hab nochmal nachgeschaut und hab den hier Enzotech Chipsatz-Kühler SLF-1 aber der kostet aber auch 20€, da fehlt aber die Info über die upm .

Ich danke schon mal im voraus



mfg Senf


----------



## Shibi (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Also der HR 05 lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, das ist einer der leistungsfähigsten auf dem Markt. Der dürfte deinen Chipsatz sogar passiv kühlen können.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Hallo,

der Enzotech passt ja leider auch nicht, da wird es wohl der HR-05.
Danke nochmals . Ist schon so gut wie Bestellt (Caseking.de). 

Danke für eure hilfe. Thread kann geschlossen werden.



mfg Senf


----------



## Shibi (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Denk dran den mit dem Zusatz "SLI" zu nehmen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Hallo,

also den hier Thermalright HR-05 SLI-IFX . Ich würde mich freuen wenn von euch einer ein Foto machen würde, so das ich mir das auch vorstellen kann wie das am ende eingebaut aussieht, danke.

danke im voraus




mfg Senf


----------



## rabit (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

ich habe einen 40 mm lüfter auf niedrigster voltzahl perfekt leis und ca 20 Grad kühler ist mein chipsatz!


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Hallo,

 hast du zufällig ein Foto? Und wieviel °c hast du jetzt?



mfg Senf


----------



## C Punkt (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

hey du, also der hier müsste doch optimal sein und auch sicherer passen als der thermalright (eben damit er nicht mit den SATA-anschlüssen kollidiert.. oder der Spindel -->http://www.nvnews.net/articles/athlon_64_dual_core_upgrade/images/asus_a8n_deluxe_chipset_cooler.jpg)


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Es passen beide .


mfg Senf


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. März 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Leisen Chipsatzkühler für mein Asus A8n-SLI*

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt das Problem das Caseking den  Thermalright HR-05 SLI-IFX nicht mehr hat!
Und ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, welchen ich nehmen soll, und das kurz vor meinem Geburtstag!
Brauche dringend hilfe, danke.


mfg Senf


----------

